# Bathing dog



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all. Me once more!! =D

I have a king charles x border terrier...so hes not got a lot of hair. but he was really smelly (prob from where he came from, cause the barn/shed thing where he was smelled sooo soo bad!) so my mum bathed him. 
We didnt have any special shampoo in the house, so mum used fairy liquid. She said she used this when she worked in a dog groomers when she was younger (we're talking about 20yrs ago)

Thing is, she wants to bathe him again now (we bathed him like the 1st week we had him...its been 3 weeks now). 
Im a bit worried, i dont really want to use it, it was like he had dandruff (not loads, not itching) but lil white bits in his fur.
Is this okay to use? or should i get a proper shampoo??

thanks.
Tara.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

im a groomer and would never use wahing up liquid on any of my dogs, u wantr to go to a pet shop or order online and get some dog smapoo a dog shouldnt really be bathed to ogften about 4 weeks as ur bathing her again i would use an everning primrose shampoo or a opatmeal shampoo or one with aloe vero or sumthing like that u have to rember dog shmapoos r speacly made for dogs and thats also the resopn y shouldnt use human shampoo not even baby shampoo

if its not dirty then baby waips or grooming wipes are good justy to clean around there bits and face to keep them clean and also a good qulitly grooming spray with a nice scent also works wonders 

ur little gye looks like hes more border and if so he might need stripping which is plucking the dead hair out but u will be able to tell as the dead hairs will stick up and then they are pulled out but if this happens if u bath to much it can be hard to strip but u will hjave to see how the coat comes on 

hope thats helped 
xxx


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

ahh right okay. I was worried about this, but she said it would be fine because she used to use it all the time when she worked at a groomers.

But i will tell her what you said and get in some doggy shampoo, and wipes. thanks for your help!

Also, with shampoo, ive seen loads with antiflea, etc in them, should i stay away from these? my vet said stay clear of deworming and antiflea treatments from stores and only use theirs


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

personaly i feel that the flea shampoos dont work at all maybe stun them but they dont kill the eggs so i dont bother with them, and i just use the front line i no its pricy but it works and thats what matters


xxx


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

ah right okay! thank you! 

i dont know what id do without this forum haha !


----------



## tknicol (Mar 6, 2007)

Do not bathe your dog too oftened as you can ruin the skin horribly to where it will smell awful and there would be no way to get rid of that smell. Bathing every 6-8 weeks is the proper timing. Not every day, week or 3 weeks.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

" Bathing every 6-8 weeks is the proper timing."

Is there actually a "proper timing" for bathing in writing somewhere by the experts? Are there different "proper timing" for different breeds or different hair types? Or is this a matter of opinion?


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

we were told that he could be bathed every 1-2 months, although we dont plan on bathing him unless hes stinking dirty or something! ive ordered some dry shampoo stuff that i can just use to get rid of any odour


----------

